# Nummerschilder?



## Dennis-S. (7. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,

weiß jemand wie man am besten Nummernschilder in Photoshop erstellen kann oder kennt vielleicht ein Tutorial dazu, hab schon gegoogled, jedoch nichts gefunden. Nen paar Tutorials mit Effekten hab ich auch schon durchgeguckt hab aber nichts passendes gefunden. Welcher Effekt könnte das sein?

Danke im Voraus.....

MfG

Dennis


----------



## Sliver (7. August 2003)

Grüße,

Was meinst du denn genau mit Nummernschildern? Vom Auto, von Haustüren, Bankfächern?


Sers
Sliver


----------



## Dennis-S. (7. August 2003)

Ja nen Nummernschild halt. Also ich nenn Nummernschild immer nur die vom Auto. Kann ja auch jedes andere Schild sein, der Effekt is ja dergleiche. Ich will einfach nur Buttons in Form eines Schildes, also auch mit dem Effekt machen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. August 2003)

Sollte relativ problemlos mit Ebenstil " Abgeflachte Kante und Relief funktionieren ( Werte testen ).


----------



## Dennis-S. (8. August 2003)

Ja genau sowas meinte ich!


----------



## bendis (8. August 2003)

Hi,

hab mal auf die schnelle was gebastelt... Der dazugehörige Font heißt Cargo Two SF , anschließend ein bißchen mit "Ebenstilen>Abgeflachte Kanten und Relie spielen usw. Muß natürlich noch ein TÜV-Siegel, Schrauben etc rein 

MfG
Bendis


----------



## ischala (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ischala _
> *.... geht auch noch schöner.. *



siehst du...  
kommt nur drauf an wie sehr man sich mühe gibt ;-)


----------



## nanda (8. August 2003)

@bendis
Schön gemacht. Und gleich die Suche nach dem Font abgenommen. Prima.


----------



## Dennis-S. (8. August 2003)

Hallo,

jo besten Dank für eure Hilfe, sieht echt klasse aus!!


----------



## linkage (11. August 2003)

hey bendis du sollst doch arbeiten ;-))  sehr schön gemacht!!!


----------



## Assiachale (8. Februar 2004)

Habe auch mal eines für dich gemacht sogar mit TÜV bis 05


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Februar 2004)

Deine grafischen "Fähigkeiten" mal außer acht gelassen, aber was sollte uns Dein Post nach nem halben Jahr Ruhezeit besagen?
Der User wird mittlerweile wissen, wie sowas umgesetzt wird


----------



## Assiachale (8. Februar 2004)

Sorry habe nicht auf datum geachtet...


----------



## beeviz (9. Februar 2004)

was mich mal interessieren würde, wäre, ob mir jemand sagen kann obs ne font gibt die der EU Kennzeichenfont ähnlich sieht.

danke


----------



## RealDragon (9. Februar 2004)

Wenn ich richtig seh gibbet die doch paar Posts weiter oben 




> Der dazugehörige Font heißt Cargo Two SF


----------



## Fabian (9. Februar 2004)

Der orginal Font heisst glaub ich irgendwas mit Din - da gabs aber meiner Meinung nach schon einen Thread hier... Suche?! ;-)


----------



## beeviz (10. Februar 2004)

och nöö. keine lust jetzt. schon so spät 

aber trotzdem danke.
hatte heut morgen nicht richtig gelesen weil ich nur kurz inner berufsschule online war.


----------

